# where can i buy caltrate plus



## nic d (Dec 3, 2002)

i suffer with diarrhoea and am desperate to try calcium, i live in the uk and cannot find caltrate plus, the only calcium i have found has a lot of magnesium, does any one know where i can get it please?


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Nic, I've been taking Calcium for about a month now, thanks to this Board. I've had IBS-D since I was about 10 years old, and I am amazed by how much taking Calcium has helped. I no longer have D every morning, my confidence is improving and though I wouldn't trust it 100% in an anxiety situation it definitely has helped me tremendously in day to day living.To answer your question!! I buy it from Tesco's, Tesco own-brand Calcium & Vitamin D. It contains 800mg Calcium (calcium carbonate)and 5 ug Vitamin D, no magnesium. I take one with breakfast and one with supper. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## nic d (Dec 3, 2002)

golightlythanks for the info, i am on my way to tesco right now, how long did it take for you to notice the difference?


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Nic, I was just wondering how you were getting on with the calcium? I'm not sure exactly how long it took for me - I started taking it at a time when I had a number of "events" to go to, which meant I was taking immodium a few times too. I think it should be pretty much immediately from what I've read on here. I didn't get any unusual gas or indigestion eithre even though I went straight in at 800 mg twice a day. Sadly I've just stopped taking it, as I've had mild but relentless stomach cramps accompanied by a day of unpleasant BMs for the last three days, so I thought I'd better stop the Calcium till all has got back to normal. Had D at 3am this morning so I think things are getting back to normal!I'm going to start taking calcium again next week. Hope it's working out for you...


----------



## nic d (Dec 3, 2002)

hi, thx for asking how im going, well ive been taking calcium for a bit now but sometimes i get bad days still-i also found out last week i have an anal fissure which is very sore and i am thinking of maybe cutting down the calcium-there's always summat aint there!i hate my bowel!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

GoLightly,Are you sure you have the right calcium 800 mg seems like a lot in one tablet. Do you have one that is 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium that would not be the right one.Linda


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Linda, thanks for your message. Yes, each tablet is 800 mg Calcium, plus Vitamin D but no magnesium. I take one twice a day. I've been taking it again for a couple of weeks now and all is well. It really does help, thank you so much for making sure we get to hear about it here and get the opportunity to try it. Do you think it's too high a dose? I don't get constipated - but then I never have in my life!!!I think the pain etc I had a while back was actually a stomach bug (I came out in hives after it which I do sometimes if I've been ill).Everything has been good since I went back on it. I'll still be taking the occasional immodium when I have a seriously anxiety inducing event but it is just such a relief not to have diarrhea every morning (and more).Thanks again, you (and Calcium) have made a big difference to my life







GoLightly xx


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You should be okay taking two a day. It is odd that it contains 800 mg of calcium because the body can usually only process about 500 mg at once but if it is working then stick with it. Thanks for the kind words also.Linda


----------

